# New GHS Boomers 8-string sets!



## Toejam (Mar 25, 2014)

They just put out five 8-string sets. Just bought some 10-76.

GHS Boomers Electric Guitar String Sets - 8-String - New!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Mar 25, 2014)

Without having put those numbers into a tension calculator, I'd have to say that they look reasonably balanced. 

Also, big props to GHS for putting some actual effort into this and releasing five different sets instead of one shitty, unbalanced set like most of the other companies.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 25, 2014)

These are all very reasonable to me. The DR set that goes .56-.80 really bugs me. I like the increments here.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 25, 2014)

The B string on the light sets would balance better as a .012 instead of a .011. The Extra Light and Heavy sets are fairly close to balanced - the Custom Light and Light sets have a bit of the usual tension jump on the D and A strings and the TNT set is just plain weird tension-wise. All assuming standard tuning. Overall, not too bad. Certainly one of the better offerings by a major company.


----------



## GRIZ (Mar 25, 2014)

its about time they did. i have been using GHS strings for 17 years now and HATE mixing and matching string sets. buying these RIGHT now lol


----------



## Toejam (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been a fan of Boomers since about 1986, mostly sticking with 10-46, and now I sometimes use the David Gilmour red set 10.5 through 50. I use the 10-60 7-string set, and now I'm trying this 10-76 set, might even experiment with the 10-80 TNTs down the line.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/266335-ernie-ball-8-string-set-fail.html

How convenient.


----------



## Toejam (Mar 25, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/266335-ernie-ball-8-string-set-fail.html
> 
> How convenient.



I know, right?!?  GHS had no mention of 8-string sets on their site yesterday or earlier today, and I just happened to find the guitarstringsonline.com site by accident. Seems now GHS has updated their site, too. Electric Boomers® - GHS Strings


----------



## Poltergeist (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm liking the looks of the TNT and Heavy gauge sets... Do you guys think they would suffice for Drop E?


----------



## RevelGTR (Mar 25, 2014)

The 9-72 set looks pretty cool to me!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 25, 2014)

I designed these, so speak nice things of them.


----------



## GRIZ (Mar 25, 2014)

Fred the Shred said:


> I designed these, so speak nice things of them.



are you being serious?

either way, i have hated every other string other than GHS since I started 17 years ago. i will NEVER have anything bad to say about ghs lol

i actually tried to get them to endorse me once. then the band broke up. fail.


----------



## Galius (Mar 25, 2014)

VERY nice. That light set looks about spot on for what I normally piece together. Price looks nice too


----------



## rockskate4x (Mar 25, 2014)

I will never understand what the D, A, and E strings in the .030's, .040's, and .050's, respectively, are doing in sets that will likely be going on baritone scale instruments, especially when they are next to other strings that are suited best for standard. 

len 27
E4 .010 dapl == 18.18#ok
B3 .013 dapl == 17.25#ok
G3 .017 dapl == 18.58#ok
*D3 .030 danw == 28.07#
A2 .044 danw == 32.15# WTF!!! * 
_E2 .052 danw == 24.68# a little tight _
B1 .062 danw == 20.35# good
F1# .080 danw == 18.58# good


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 25, 2014)

^That's what I was talking about in the TNT set. Fred, if you really did design these I'd love to hear your reasoning behind those gauges.

I also kinda wonder why companies don't offer at least one set explicitly designed for drop-tuning on 8s given how common that is


----------



## Ericjutsu (Mar 26, 2014)

these are the best sets yet. I two of the lights and two of the custom lights.


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks , 

I find that the tension made it so hard on the blistered finger. I actually did get blisters playing my brother in law c9fr.

does this happen to you people too?

I mean, my pointer and my middle especially?

Can you put like very light, string, loose string? 

Or is it because the c8fr is 28" the string gage must be higher and you must adjust to tension?

That is one wreason I ddit Want to Pulll the Trigger yet.

So my queionst baiscally is,: Can you have bendabiltiy that a 6 string has, on a c8f,with low action, or do you have to basically just to it?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 26, 2014)

Boomers are my favorite sounding/feeling out of all the mainstream brands.
They were my mainstay when I first started, but then over the years I tried about all the main brands trying to find something more. Failed to find it, plus Boomers seem to stay bright longer than EB and D'addario IMO, or maybe "crisper" is the word.

Good to see them getting more into the world of extreme-metal, a little slow about it though .
They did have that ZW set with the 70 way way back though .


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 26, 2014)

ERnie ball is the best IMO


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 26, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> ERnie ball is the best IMO


 
He might well be, but his strings sure aren't.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have never seen a string company with an 8 string set as well put together as these. Based on gauges I have experimented with and going off playability and tone and not some tension chart, the 'Light' and 'TNT' sets are both better than anything else I have ever seen elsewhere for standard 8 string tuning at 27" or 28"


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 26, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> Thanks ,
> 
> I find that the tension made it so hard on the blistered finger. I actually did get blisters playing my brother in law c9fr.
> 
> ...


I find that the tension made it so hard on the blistered finger. I actually did get blisters playing my brother in law c9fr.

does this happen to you people too?

I mean, my pointer and my middle especially?

Can you put like very light, string, loose string? 

Or is it because the c8fr is 28" the string gage must be higher and you must adjust to tension?

That is one wreason I ddit Want to Pulll the Trigger yet.

So my queionst baiscally is,: Can you have bendabiltiy that a 6 string has, on a c8f,with low action, or do you have to basically just to it?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 26, 2014)

You can get away with loose floppy strings more when they are smaller strings.
A slinky feeling 80 is going to need some increased clearance to not buzz.
I'm generalizing somewhat, and the player's touch/attack has much to do with it.

Try some 8-38's tuned to F# (still not tight at all) and you can get some crazy low action without buzz.


----------



## Vrollin (Mar 26, 2014)

Are they new 7 string sets available too, or have they been out for a while?? I seem to remember them only having two? Wont have to buy singles any more wooo!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 26, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> ^That's what I was talking about in the TNT set. Fred, if you really did design these I'd love to hear your reasoning behind those gauges.
> 
> I also kinda wonder why companies don't offer at least one set explicitly designed for drop-tuning on 8s given how common that is



Simple. It's what I use myself in different string gauge combinations, and the idea is simply to have the typical GHS feel associated with the extra strings feeling balanced tonally and with a reasonable tension balance as well across the spectrum.

The "default" kits these guys make have been a staple for me for a good while, so based on my own assertion and that of a good thousands of users, people are happy with how they sound and feel, so tweaks there were pretty minimal if at all, so all we did was to go back and forth with sets, different cores / windings and see how to get a balanced feel throughout!

As a small note, when people go to the tension calculators and fiddle with that, do bare in mind the values are approximate as gauge itself is not the one varying factor. I simply test stuff and see what works feelwise, and while I respect the quest for ultimate tension balance, I've often noticed perfect tension balance isn't really reflected on feeling the tone is right across the strings, as the subjective experience will outweigh the calculated theoretical balance.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Mar 26, 2014)

Fred, you are the man.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 26, 2014)

Dude, I just do what I can, no delusions of grandeur here! Haha!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice!

Been using GHS 7 string sets with the EB 74, can't wait to try a full 8 string GHS set.
Best sounding strings I've found.


----------



## Galius (Mar 26, 2014)

Just purchased a few sets of the Light GBL-8 (.010p .013p .017p .026 .036 .046 .060 .076) to check out. This is pretty spot on for what I have been putting together for years. Havent used GHS in quite some time but I dont recall any issues in the past.


----------



## XEN (Mar 26, 2014)

Tom Drinkwater said:


> Fred, you are the man.


Indeed.
One of these days, Fred... I will get a XEN into your hands.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 26, 2014)

Will the Light set work for a 30" scale? Is the F# string tapered?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 26, 2014)

Not tapered due to scale length variations, but up to 80 you should be fine on most 8's. With the .85, a lot of tuners require a bit of drilling (not that it's a radical thing to do, but worth mentioning).


----------



## Meximelt (Mar 26, 2014)

I think these are the best sets I've seen. The 9-72 is almost what i use. use d'addario's 9-54 set with an 80 for drop E.

If i tuned to F# I'd go with the 72.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 27, 2014)

Fred the Shred said:


> Simple. It's what I use myself in different string gauge combinations, and the idea is simply to have the typical GHS feel associated with the extra strings feeling balanced tonally and with a reasonable tension balance as well across the spectrum.


Fair enough 



> The "default" kits these guys make have been a staple for me for a good while, so based on my own assertion and that of a good thousands of users, people are happy with how they sound and feel,


Eeeehhh... I have to take the populace argument with a grain of salt. Imbalanced sets are all that the overwhelming majority of guitar players have ever known. Regardless of any arguments for or against them, arguing that the general population is happy with something only goes so far if they've been using it from day one (and have thus become used to that particular feel and sound) and never spent enough time with the alternatives (balanced, progressive, etc) to form an educated opinion on the alternatives.



> As a small note, when people go to the tension calculators and fiddle with that, do bare in mind the values are approximate as gauge itself is not the one varying factor.


Of course  Well, the values aren't approximate - at least for D'addarios or Kaliums, since they're kind enough to publish unit weight data. There's a lot more to "feel" than just mathematical tension though. There's nearly as many threads here discussing "perceived tension" as actual tension, and must be borne in mind when approaching one's own setup.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 27, 2014)

While there's certainly nothing "wrong" with it, I also think and feel(literally) that having the middle strings that much tighter than the outside strings is kind of crazy.
On the other hand Fred can out-shred me and most of us everyday of the week and three times on Sunday . "I only sweep floors"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2014)

I must be crazy, because one of my favorite string sets are one of the most imbalanced one on the planet. 







Misha Mansoor approved 

I'm part of the overwhelming majority. Don't care much about balance.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 27, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> There's a lot more to "feel" than just mathematical tension though. There's nearly as many threads here discussing "perceived tension" as actual tension, and must be borne in mind when approaching one's own setup.



In short: YES! Even the actual hand and instrument positioning cause discrepancies in these, and while I wholeheartedly understand the need to have the tension reasonably even across the set or with discrepancies one finds to be advantageous - my comment isn't directed to anyone in particular, but a reference to what I jokingly call the tension nazis, many of which are so deep into tension estimates that everything that strays more than 0.05lb is immediately flunked. 

Also, when it comes to GHS, we had ample time to fiddle with core thickness across strings, so the actual tension will vary from estimates assuming a constant core width (albeit not by THAT much), although it was made mainly to fiddle with tonal balance and the "feel".


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 27, 2014)

Now if only Dunlop would come out with a Heavy Core 8 set...


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Mar 27, 2014)

I for one am looking forward to trying these out. I really like the GHS products. Many thanks to Fred for being our proxy and selecting the best strings he could for us. 

For the "tension nazis" (that is funny) out there just remember that you can buy singles to fine tune your sets to perfection. Plenty of guys do this with 6 string sets just by feel, no calculator needed. I'm not sure if you can get them directly from GHS but I buy tons of singles and bulk strings from Strings, Instrument Strings, Music Strings for Guitar, Bass, Mandolin, Fiddle and More.


----------



## Daken1134 (Mar 27, 2014)

thank god finally a company that makes a set gauged close to what i use (11-85) sounds like i found a new string co.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Mar 27, 2014)

Looking forward to trying these. I used to be all about GHS Boomers back in my standard tuning days. 

Might try a Light set when the M80M is up for it's next restring.


----------



## Toejam (Mar 27, 2014)

Tom Drinkwater said:


> I'm not sure if you can get them directly from GHS but I buy tons of singles and bulk strings from Strings, Instrument Strings, Music Strings for Guitar, Bass, Mandolin, Fiddle and More.



Yes, GHS sells direct, and you can get single strings in their store.
Single Strings - Electric Guitar Singles - GHS Music Products


----------



## jedimindfrak82 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just ordered a set of the 9-74 (which are exactly what I've been piecing together), I can't wait to try them. I tune down a half step, F standard


----------



## Avogadr0 (Mar 27, 2014)

It's kind of funny how I hear a lot of people making a big deal on here about string tension, floppy strings and unbalanced sets, but right now I have a set of super light D'addario strings in my 27" scale Carvin DC800 and I actually really like how they feel and perform. They sound really good.

.009, .011 .016, .024, .032, .042, .054, .065

I find while thicker strings are more beefy, they lose some of their note clarity, especially as you go up high on the fretboard. Plus, light strings are easier to play than strings which are super tight.

I feel like the black sheep haha.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 27, 2014)

I actually don't like balanced sets at all, I just like my wounds to be reasonably (within a couple pounds) balanced and my two plains to be the same "feel" (which requires them to be about 3-4 pounds less than the wounds, maybe because they don't stretch as much pound for pound as wounds do).
Favorite sets;
10,13,18w,28,38,50 (D)
10.5,14,20w,30,40,52 (D-C#)
11,15,,22w,32,42,54 (C#-C)
Depends on the guitar .


----------



## Chuck (Mar 27, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I actually don't like balanced sets at all, I just like my wounds to be reasonably (within a couple pounds) balanced and my two plains to be the same "feel" (which requires them to be about 3-4 pounds less than the wounds, maybe because they don't stretch as much pound for pound as wounds do).
> Favorite sets;
> 10,13,18w,28,38,50
> 10.5,14,20w,30,40,52
> 11,15,,22w,32,42,54



Yep same for me. I only use Circle K(I'll never get used to calling them Kalium) these days and I always use custom sets. For all my guitars I stick to ~18.5lbs for the wound strings and ~14.5lbs for the plain strings.


----------



## Corrosion (Mar 27, 2014)

I wish these had been around a year and a half ago before I started using kalium. Now im hooked on their expensive sets... maybe on day when im broke ill give these a shot. Good to see the step up to the plate, and thank you Fred for your efforts.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 27, 2014)

The 9-72 and 10-76 sets look great. I'll probably try them both, but definitely the 10s. I'm using D'Addario 9-42 + 56 + 74, and it works amazingly F#/F standard, and you can get away with drop E. I love the feel of 10s, but the 74 balanced better with the 9s. Hopefully the 76 is tasty, and that little extra is noticeable.

Thanks Fred.


----------



## rockskate4x (Mar 27, 2014)

I seem to be quite the instigator  I put up one tension chart showing my problems with those kinds of sets and everyone goes nuts!

Thing is... I don't like perfectly balanced tension either. Because wound strings and plain strings respond to your touch very differently, so they should be treated differently because of how they feel.

Here is a set of tens balanced within 5 thousandths of an inch (half gauges):
len 25.5
E4 .010 dapl == 16.21#
B3 .0135 dapl == 16.59#
G3 .017 dapl == 16.57#
D3 .0245 danw == 16.43#
A2 .0325 danw == 16.23#
E2 .044 danw == 16.1#
Even though the tension is the same, I think most of you would agree with me that a .010 E4 is less floppy/bendable, than a .044 E2. This is the main reason that balanced sets have taken a long time to hit the market. They don't FEEL right.

Let's have another go.
len 25.5
E4 .010 dapl == 16.21#
B3 .013 dapl == 15.38#
G3 .017 dapl == 16.57#
D3 .028 danw == 21.3#
A2 .038 danw == 21.58#
E2 .052 danw == 22.01#
I settled on these gauges a long time ago through experimentation without a calculator. I wanted a set that could handle anything between E standard and drop C, so 10-46 wouldn't cut it. The plain strings could handle detuning much more than the wound strings, so i wouldn't change those. This led me to going back and forth between 10-49 (like the wounds from a set of 11's) and 10-52 (the wounds from a set of 12's). 10-49 felt nice, but the .049 seemed lacking whenever i tried going lower than D standard. 10-52 could handle drop C, but it would feel far to tight in E standard or drop D. After realizing that the .030 and .042 were the offender, I made the hybrid set. It is still one of my favorites today!

I was not trying to achieve good balance. Now that I know that I can handle up to 22ish lbs, that's where I'll calculate (using Ishan's handy app) when i want to make new sets for other tunings, but perfect balance is far from the goal. Like Fred, I picked out strings that felt good to me. Evidently what feels good to Fred feels very different from what i like  but no disrespect to him for liking something different from myself.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll be ordering a set of the lights to try- looks very close to what I custom ordered and I love GHS boomers on bass.


----------



## jedimindfrak82 (Mar 27, 2014)

Avogadr0 said:


> It's kind of funny how I hear a lot of people making a big deal on here about string tension, floppy strings and unbalanced sets, but right now I have a set of super light D'addario strings in my 27" scale Carvin DC800 and I actually really like how they feel and perform. They sound really good.
> 
> .009, .011 .016, .024, .032, .042, .054, .065
> 
> ...



Same here. I tune my sixes to Eb and use 9's, so using 9's on my eight (rg8) is a little tight but tolerable. I was using .080 gauge strings for my low F but I hated the feel and sound. A .074 is perfect for me. People use these thick ass strings and say they can't get enough clarity out of their pickups.


----------



## Avogadr0 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder how people can actually guitar when they're practically stringing their guitars up with bass strings for the "tension". 

I don't like tension! Haha. I think that having more articulate strings will help people cut through the mix in their bands as well . 

I honestly would choose to get used to the "unbalanced sets" simply because I can't be bothered to do the math , and I and I don't want to have to buy this string from this set, this one from that set... Nice and simple is how I like it


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 27, 2014)

Been using the GHS 7-string sets for years now, both stock 10-46+60 for my 7-strings and with an added single on each end for my 9-string. On my 9 I'll now use the "Light" set of these with a .008 single for the 1st string (EADGCFBbDG tuning at 27.5" scale on the 9).


----------



## that short guy (Mar 27, 2014)

Damn it, just take my money lol


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Any idea if these'll be long enough for a 27" scale with TOM bridge?


----------



## Jacobine (Jun 5, 2014)

Serious question and not trying to start anything:
Is this brand really quality strings? 

I never really heard of them being used by anyone well known other than David Gilmour and I see them in the store for way cheaper than other strings which is why im asking.


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 5, 2014)

Jacobine said:


> Serious question and not trying to start anything:
> Is this brand really quality strings?
> 
> I never really heard of them being used by anyone well known other than David Gilmour and I see them in the store for way cheaper than other strings which is why im asking.



They were used for a while by Mark Morton and Willie Adler of Lamb of God. I have a few sets laying around, and a couple of my guitars are equipped with them, and they're very good for the price. They could last a little longer, but eh, I'm not complaining.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 5, 2014)

Jacobine said:


> Serious question and not trying to start anything:
> Is this brand really quality strings?



They're my favorite brand of strings, JUST below D'addario. They don't sound AS good as them, but they last fairly long and are affordable.


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Doesn't Zakk Wylde use ghs?


----------



## Noxon (Jun 5, 2014)

pattonfreak1 said:


> Doesn't Zakk Wylde use ghs?



I think he has his own signature Dunlop sets and has for a while, but he did use GHS back in the day...


----------



## Jacobine (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks like I've got to try them


----------



## DreamError (Jun 5, 2014)

I used GHS Boomers for years Jacobine, guitar and bass. But now I've discovered the glory that is Kalium/Circle K.



Noxon said:


> I think he has his own signature Dunlop sets and has for a while, but he did use GHS back in the day...



Yeah, I guess Dunlop waved enough money at him and he switched  Don't know when it happened, though.


----------



## Apathygrind (Jun 5, 2014)

I seriously can't wait to try these out! I snap the DR strings like nothing and that .85! :O


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 5, 2014)

DreamError said:


> Yeah, I guess Dunlop waved enough money at him and he switched  Don't know when it happened, though.



Probably because he's a huge Dunlop, MXR, and Crybaby endorsee now. Seems like he wanted the whole shebang. 

Don't like Dunlop strings at all. They sound good at first, but they wear out super quickly.


----------



## pastanator (Dec 15, 2014)

Late to the party but are the GHS 10-76s long enough for a 28.6" scale string through 8?


----------



## schwiz (Dec 16, 2014)

GHS strings are awesome, but isn't this set just a bit light for most everyone on here?

Ernie Ball came out with their 9-80 set that I used on my 27" Agile. Tension is great except for the G and B high strings tuned to standard with the 80 dropped to E.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 16, 2014)

The sets were designed with standard tuning as the norm, but you can mix and match stuff like a 7-string set and a single .80. Also, there's a 11-85 set, so "light" isn't how I'd describe it.


----------



## schwiz (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh snap! I didn't see that they had that many 8 string set options. I thought it was just 1 set they were offering, so I was thinking to myself "why is everyone so hyped about this?", but I get it now, thanks!


----------



## -DTP- (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank god at least one major company isn't retarded when it comes to 8s


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 16, 2014)

My guitarist has been rocking these on his agile 827 in EAEADGBE. Nothing to complain about, pretty comfortable.


----------



## Toejam (Dec 16, 2014)

Fred the Shred said:


> The sets were designed with standard tuning as the norm, but you can mix and match stuff like a 7-string set and a single .80. Also, there's a 11-85 set, so "light" isn't how I'd describe it.



I use the 10-60 set on my 7-strings and got the 10-76 set for my Carvin 8, pretty much the same as the 7 set, just the 76 could be a tad heavier for me, like an 82, perhaps. So I'd buy the 7-string set and just a single for the F#.

I see GHS sells separate 80, 85 and 90 for the low F# but are they tapered at the nut? The 76 is not tapered but fits perfectly in the Carvin locking tuner, but I'm not so sure the 80 or 85 would fit. I was also told one time that the 76 was tapered, but it is not, and I had to drill out my old LTD 8 to fit bigger than a 74. 

Edit: Dave from customer service did tell me in an email the 80 was tapered but then got back to me and said it wasn't and only the 85 was. So the 85 and 90 would be tapered? I just want to be completely sure. Thanks.


----------



## Chi (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks sweet. Anyone know when we can see those in Europe?


----------



## louderthangod (Dec 26, 2014)

Lots of 8-string sets available. I just wish they would list what scale lengths they could work for.
7, 8 and 9 String Guitar Sets


----------

